# bodybuilder and sleep



## GBtom (Jun 2, 2011)

I've always heard that sleep is a huge factor in growth
from what I hear a bodybuilder  should get  8-10 hours. how much sleep does everyone here get and how much do you consider it a factor in your success?


----------



## track36 (Jun 3, 2011)

I get about 6 hours of quality sleep.. but in the weekends I get a lot more. I always feel great on the weekends and seem to be bigger than during the week when I'm working out and not getting as much sleep.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 4, 2011)

GBtom said:


> I've always heard that sleep is a huge factor in growth
> from what I hear a bodybuilder  should get  8-10 hours. how much sleep does everyone here get and how much do you consider it a factor in your success?



I think rest is VERY important. 8 hours would be great if you can get it. I know over the years I have short changed myself by not getting enough sleep. I get 5-7 hrs typically.


----------



## benny (Jun 6, 2011)

It is always a factor in training. as long as I get a minimum of 6 hours I'm fine, but with the bodybuilding factor I on average get about 8 hours


----------



## doodoop (Jun 8, 2011)

GBtom said:


> I've always heard that sleep is a huge factor in growth
> from what I hear a bodybuilder  should get  8-10 hours. how much sleep does everyone here get and how much do you consider it a factor in your success?



I find that the sleep is a huge factor. anything under 6 hours in my opinion you begin to exhibits signs  of exhaustion , lack of concentration , no energy..and there are definitely not things that someone trying to build muscle wants..


----------



## Big Danny (Jun 11, 2011)

Sleep is when you muscles grow the most and when the growth hormone gets released. For me 8 hours of sleep is a must.


----------



## GBtom (Jun 25, 2011)

Apreciate all your comments guys.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi GBtom,
One healthy person should sleep for 8 hours in a day as there are many benefits of sleep.
Sleep helps in learning and increase the memory,
Sleep increase our metabolic system,
Sleep improves your mood and loss of sleep might results irritability, impatience and moodiness,
Keeping up with sleep may also prevents from cancer.


----------



## Big Danny (Jul 11, 2011)

Harbour said:


> Hi GBtom,
> One healthy person should sleep for 8 hours in a day as there are many benefits of sleep.
> Sleep helps in learning and increase the memory,
> Sleep increase our metabolic system,
> ...



Totaly agree with you


----------



## rebecca (Jul 20, 2011)

8 hours of uninterrupted sleep at night + 1.5-2 hours of  lunch siesta


----------

